# Is it safe to eat jellyfish when your breastfeeding?



## Chula13 (Feb 9, 2008)

I tried looking it up but I couldn't find anything,so I was hoping one of you ladies might know.


----------



## Funny Face (Dec 7, 2006)

This is going to sound ignorant but... I even know anyone ate jellyfish!


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

Ummm... why on earth would it not be safe???? It's just food. I don't know of any foods that are not safe to eat (unless it's "not safe" like a dairy intolerance kind of thing... but that's different.) I don't see how it would be different than eating any other animal that lives off plankton (ie, lots of fish & shellfish) Go ahead, munch (slurp?) away.


----------



## Chula13 (Feb 9, 2008)

Well I know certain fish are not safe when nursing just like in pregnancy that's why I asked. I accidently ate some today when I tried my husbands seaweed salad,so I was concerned that it might harm the baby.


----------



## Chula13 (Feb 9, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moodyred01* 
This is going to sound ignorant but... I even know anyone ate jellyfish!


I didn't know either till today.


----------



## kalamos23 (Apr 11, 2008)

I don't know but I don't think a teeny bit would be that bad - was it raw?


----------



## leighann79 (Aug 4, 2005)

I don't really know, but I would guess that such a small amount of anything would be fine.









(And now I've learned my new thing for the day. You can eat jelly fish. LOL)


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chula13* 
Well I know certain fish are not safe when nursing just like in pregnancy that's why I asked. I accidently ate some today when I tried my husbands seaweed salad,so I was concerned that it might harm the baby.

The only fish I can think of that wouldn't be safe to eat while nursing would be fugu, which is just generally not safe. What other fish are not safe to eat when nursing?


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Dec 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spughy* 
The only fish I can think of that wouldn't be safe to eat while nursing would be fugu, which is just generally not safe. What other fish are not safe to eat when nursing?

High mercury, large high on the food chain fish aren't a good idea, that mercury builds up and probably can pass through milk.


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JamieCatheryn* 
High mercury, large high on the food chain fish aren't a good idea, that mercury builds up and probably can pass through milk.

Ah, yes. That would definitely not be the case for jellyfish. They are extremely low on the food chain.


----------



## Heba (Sep 24, 2004)

Gosh, I wouldn't have thought that jellyfish would be safe for *anyone* to eat, breastfeeding or not! You live and learn


----------



## Chula13 (Feb 9, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kalamos23* 
I don't know but I don't think a teeny bit would be that bad - was it raw?

I don't know if it was raw or not, but he didn't seem to have any issues from it so i guess that tiny bit was alright, I wouldn't risk it and eat it again though.


----------



## jitterBug mom (Aug 26, 2008)

I eat all kinds of fish when pregnant and nursing - jellyfish included. I do avoid large fish (like tuna) due to the mercury, but I don't even avoid raw fish if it is fresh and properly prepared. You know, some of the most common sources of food poisoning are raw veggies, so I never understand why fish gets such a reputation! (not that I avoid raw veggies either, but I'm just sayin'..)


----------



## jitterBug mom (Aug 26, 2008)

oops, double post, sorry.


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jitterBug mom* 
I eat all kinds of fish when pregnant and nursing - jellyfish included. I do avoid large fish (like tuna) due to the mercury, but I don't even avoid raw fish if it is fresh and properly prepared. You know, some of the most common sources of food poisoning are raw veggies, so I never understand why fish gets such a reputation! (not that I avoid raw veggies either, but I'm just sayin'..)









: In many cultures, seafood is seen as ideal for mothers because it is high in nutrients, especially omega 3's. Also, while you could be possibly justified in avoiding raw fish during pregnancy, there is no way that either bacteria causing food poisoning or parasites could possibly get into breastmilk, so there is no point in avoiding these while breastfeeding. The mercury, sure. But jellyfish, shrimp & prawns, small oily fish, salmon, mackerel etc. - munch away.


----------



## Chula13 (Feb 9, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spughy* 







: In many cultures, seafood is seen as ideal for mothers because it is high in nutrients, especially omega 3's. Also, while you could be possibly justified in avoiding raw fish during pregnancy, there is no way that either bacteria causing food poisoning or parasites could possibly get into breastmilk, so there is no point in avoiding these while breastfeeding. The mercury, sure. But jellyfish, shrimp & prawns, small oily fish, salmon, mackerel etc. - munch away.


Seriously? I can have sushi?


----------



## hedgehogs4 (Aug 22, 2008)

bf & sushi = fine... post a pic of you eating the jellyfish for us - i'm hoping it has tentacles


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chula13* 
Seriously? I can have sushi?

Yes. You can have all the sushi you like. Octopus, salmon, mackerel, prawn, whatever. Limit the tuna (unless it's a short-lived species like albacore) but otherwise, go nuts. It's all good. It'll make your baby smart, and likely to enjoy sushi. (Worked for me! My 3-year-old's favourite food is salmon roe.)


----------



## mags (May 4, 2004)

Jellyfish should be fine. I am of an ethnicity that eats jellyfish and I have NEVER heard any talk that you shouldn't eat jelly fish while you are pg. I eat sushi while pregnant too, BUT I make sure it's sushi from a place I trust, but that's basically my motto about sushi in general. I don't eat it unless I trust the place.


----------



## Chula13 (Feb 9, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mags* 
Jellyfish should be fine. I am of an ethnicity that eats jellyfish and I have NEVER heard any talk that you shouldn't eat jelly fish while you are pg. I eat sushi while pregnant too, BUT I make sure it's sushi from a place I trust, but that's basically my motto about sushi in general. I don't eat it unless I trust the place.


May I ask what culture you are from?


----------



## Chula13 (Feb 9, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hedgehogs4* 
bf & sushi = fine... post a pic of you eating the jellyfish for us - i'm hoping it has tentacles










That'd be funny, it was shredded up with the seaweed though so I couldn't even tell it was there.


----------



## asoulunbound (May 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moodyred01* 
This is going to sound ignorant but... I didn't even know anyone ate jellyfish!









:

So now I want to know... what does it taste like?








:


----------



## Chula13 (Feb 9, 2008)

Honestly the way I ate it I couldn't really differentiate it from the seaweed


----------



## mags (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chula13* 
May I ask what culture you are from?

Taiwanese American


----------

